# Trick the 92?



## JimmyZ (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey all... new here. Jimmy's the name. 

I'm a bit more of a Motorcycle nut but I have a 92 Maxima that is getting a bit old but is in good shape. Smokes a bit so I figure the blowby is just the first sign that it's time to either get a different car, or.... have some fun.:thumbup:

But!!!! I do worry about one thing. That Japco tranny. Gen II's from what I understand aren't that solid in the tranny dept. and I've actually had this one rebuilt. It still kinda shifts a bit funny.

Anyway, if I build this thing, I'd like to know if there are any good transmission alternatives/options/ideas or other info that would be useful. Cranking up the HP on this thing could really dimish the returns if I'm pulling the Tranny out all the time.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

#1 these are gen III not II
#2 you can have 2 different trans depending on which model yours is.


----------



## Tom 2000 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd go with a 5-speed manual.


----------

